# Amazon Instant Video übertragbar auf Familienmitglieder?



## ich558 (14. März 2014)

*Amazon Instant Video übertragbar auf Familienmitglieder?*

Hallo,
meine Eltern haben eine Prime Mitgliedschaft und da ich im selben Haus ja wohne kann ich deren Prime Service auf meinen Amazon Account übertragen und habe so auch den Prime Versand. Wenn ich aber über meinen Account den Instant Video Service nutzen möchte geht das nicht mir wird dann der Hinweis gegen ich müsste für den Service zahlen. Also meine Frage können den Service Familienmitglieder mit übertragener Prime Mitgliedschaft gar nicht nutzen? Geht das nur mit dem "Haupt" Account?


----------



## danomat (14. März 2014)

Hm. Mehr hab ich leider nicht dazu gefunden


----------



## ich558 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Instant Video übertragbar auf Familienmitglieder?*

Ok danke also wies aussieht braucht man eine richte Prime Mitgliedschaft dafür...


----------



## danomat (23. März 2014)

Denk auch. Kannst ja mal den support anschreiben. Die sind recht fix. 

Ich nutz es auch. Klar hat man nicht die auswahl wie bei maxdome was filme angeht. Aber allein al bundy isses mir zur zeit wert


----------



## V1p3R0105 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Instant Video übertragbar auf Familienmitglieder?*

Es würde mich wundern wenn dies gehen würde! Was aber ohne Probleme funktioniert ist auf mehreren Playstation Systemen muss man sich halt 1X anmelden......


----------

